

Learn Keyboard Shortcuts Like a Ninja - watterssn
http://lifehacker.com/5970089/back-to-the-basics-learn-to-use-keyboard-shortcuts-like-a-ninja

======
alexpopescu
This is a joke... I'm not sure why but every time I'm seeing the word
ninja/guru in a title I'm 99% convinced that what I'll be reading is the most
basic stuff.

PS: (not connect with the product) for Mac:
<http://www.cheatsheetapp.com/CheatSheet/>

